
Introducing Google Compare for U.S. car insurance - mineshaftgap
http://adwords.blogspot.com/2015/03/introducing-google-compare-for-us-car.html
======
induscreep
Have any of the major players (Geico?) signed on? Do they feel threatened by
Goog Compare?

~~~
elliott34
Car insurance for the major players in the U.S. has historically been about
capturing users in the funnel, and making pricing information extremely
opaque. This is very different from how the UK operates (see
[https://www.google.co.uk/compare/](https://www.google.co.uk/compare/)).

Price transparency like this is the death knell for the likes of geico, state
farm...etc.

